# Aluminum fence panel section temporary removal



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Are those screws in the posts I see? did you try to remove them and see if the fence section will slide to one side to release the other side? Can you remove the cap from the post to see what is going on down inside the post? I suspect that entire section could be removed with something as simple as a screwdriver


----------



## BrandonC_1972 (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, those are self tap screws like in the above link.
I gave a "college try" at removing the screws and there isn't enough play with the post being cemented for me to move things back and forth to get it out.

What makes matters more difficult is there is a lip on the horizontal rails that doesn't allow for the fence rail to go into the fence post opening.

I could cut the fence post opening, could cut the lip on the rail, or I could cut the entire rail off.

Before I do any cutting, I wanted to seek advice before I doing something drastic and regret doing so with a post from someone here that has done something like this before.

My original thought was to remove the screws on both ends, slide the rail further into the post on the left and then pop out the right. I can certainly try this again.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm trying to get my head around how that fence went together in the first place. Are you saying that the rails were inserted into the posts before the posts were cemented in place? 

If you remove those screws how far can you slide the rails to one side or the other?

What does it look like inside the post if you remove the cap?


----------



## NothingButProbs (Aug 27, 2017)

I had the same problem. What I ended up doing took a lot more sweat, but I dug under the cement and lifted the post until the bottom rail came free. Fortunately, there was not much cement, and the post with the cement was not very heavy. I was able to remove 2 sections which was enough to get the equipment into the fenced-in area.


----------

